# 5 months but only 1 ear is up/down



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

shane is 5 months but only one ear goes up and down. the other one is still flopy, and had never went up since i got him. its flopy towards the front. what cant i do ?


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

It'll go up on it's own dont worry, no need to tape. it's a trick to get them to stand up earlier than it should.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

can you post a picture of what he looks like right now?

Are all of his adult teeth in yet?


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

this pic is like month old but ears looks the same now days. he has much brighter coat now(RED) but ears are the same. any tips


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Are all of his adult teeth in or is he still teething?


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

his gums were bleeding last week i saw new teeths coming it, so he is almost done teething.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

too cute love the pic.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

ali2020 said:


> his gums were bleeding last week i saw new teeths coming it, so he is almost done teething.


No need to even start worrying until ALL of his adult teeth are in and he's COMPLETELY done teething. Don't worry, youll have ears, just try and have some patience. It's completely normal for ears not to stand until a pups done with the whole teething process.


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

kool


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Not sure it would hurt to use the breathright strips... specially cause one ear has been up for a long time....

You see this thread?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/131275-24-weeks-old-been-taping-3-weeks-no-change.html


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Not sure it would hurt to use the breathright strips... specially cause one ear has been up for a long time....
> 
> You see this thread?
> 
> ...


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

I have perma-type surgical glue for my pups inserts.


----------



## RockyBoy (Mar 10, 2010)

*Ears up in one nioht with Cotton & tape*

Ears up in one night !!

Try to put small soft cotton of size of ear cone ( make it stand by hand so you will know exact size of cotton required. Then put cotton & tape it around. I used tape that we put it on envelop ( not very sticky). I think soft cotton weight was very less so he was carrying it on his ear whole day. This cotton is used for dressing wound & it is very soft. 

It was on puppy ear for whole day & night. Monring I notices his ear was up & no cotton in it. I thought I was in dream since it was morning 5 & was taken him out for his business. I shouted hey man your ears are up , is it real ! It was real , my morning started excellent.

This puppy is 11 week old & his one year was up but other was down. This cotton & tape help to get his ear up in one night. Though we missed his one ear drop cute look but he bot ears standing he started looking bit grown up 

It is kind of strange & shocking but this was my experience. All family members got this pleasunt surprise. 

Before putting cotton we massage his ear almost every day for week.


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Charlie's ears would still flip when he was 6-7 months, especially one of them. We had them taped twice by a vet. It helped but did not fix the problem. Then I found out about ear inserts from Germany specifically made for GSDs. I purchased them ($50 including the special glue). Charlie had them on for like 6 weeks. Went swimming and all, they were fantastic. I bought them from a breeder. Those worked excellent. I am not 100% sure if Charlie's ears would be as perky today if it weren't for those inserts. If your GSD's ears are not up within a month or so, send me a pm so that I can provide you with her email. They really worked fantastic.


----------



## Kath99 (Mar 10, 2010)

Before trying anything too involved..I had a concern about my pups ears also. My vet simply shaved the fur off both (to keep even looking) ears. In 4 days the ears were erect. He laughs because people think he is crazy, but just taking that little amout of weight helps.. Good luck!


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

frenchie27 said:


> Charlie's ears would still flip when he was 6-7 months, especially one of them. We had them taped twice by a vet. It helped but did not fix the problem. Then I found out about ear inserts from Germany specifically made for GSDs. I purchased them ($50 including the special glue). Charlie had them on for like 6 weeks. Went swimming and all, they were fantastic. I bought them from a breeder. Those worked excellent. I am not 100% sure if Charlie's ears would be as perky today if it weren't for those inserts. If your GSD's ears are not up within a month or so, send me a pm so that I can provide you with her email. They really worked fantastic.


 yeah sure i ll


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Wait until he is done teething.


----------

